# Support needed in Colorado



## cyndyb (Aug 25, 2002)

Help! I have IBS c/d, IBD, Fibromyalgia. I would like info about any support groups, hypnotherepy Dr's, clinics in the Denver area. Thanks, Cyndyb


----------

